# Applying for PR - Canadian Experience Class



## Inherited_Canuck (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am eligible to apply for PR via the Canadian Experience Class in late July, and was looking at getting my paperwork going so I can be ready to send the day my 24 months is complete. Before that, I had a few questions and was hoping to get some advice from you great people.

1) When my application is submitted, am I still eligible to leave the country and come back in to the country etc? My job demands that I travel in and out of the US, and also, I do home home around Christmas? Having read the complete application pack, there is no mention that I cam not able to leave the country, but I did want to double check.

2) My work permit runs until December 2013, and it says on the CIC website that current processing times are 15 months. That will be cutting it very, *very *fine - how does this application affect my status? If my answer has not been received, will I have to leave the country and come back?

3) How does the application affect my ability to change jobs? Not that there is anything on the horizon just now, but that is partly because I have avoided looking around, or any interest from recruiters etc? I ask this question because the last time I checked, the processing times were 6-8 months. Now, the processing times are 15 months, which of course, is double. Should a job opportunity come up in the meantime, am I able to take it, or do I have to still go through an LMO etc? (I heard from a fellow Brit who successfully just obtained his PR through his spouse that once you apply, there is an "assumed status", but it seems a bit far fetched to me?)

4) What is the general feeling about completing the form myself vs. recruiting an immigration lawyer. The process seems very simple and self explanatory, but surely the experts no better than the lay person.

5) Even if you are English, and in a NOC 0 job where a high command of English is a major part of your job, do you need to do an English test? I read nothing on the application pack providing exemption - can anyone clarify this? (Maybe here is why I should consider a lawyer!)

6) Where is the best place to get a medical exam - in the UK or in Canada? Do you know how much these cost and what the lead time for this is?

Thanks in advance for reading my post and an extra special thanks for anyone who replies. You really are a great community on here!

All the best!


----------

